# Simon Ravn's Feature Film Trailer



## Frederick Russ (Sep 2, 2004)

I hope Simon doesn't mind me posting this here. One of his latest pieces is for a trailer for a feature film, "Brothers" by Susan Bier.

Feature Film: Brothers (Trailer)

Well done, Simon!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh thanks. They only used my music for the last 30 seconds though


----------



## Mike M (Sep 3, 2004)

lol - I'm glad Frederick posted this - the mix and mock up sound superb. Congratulations Simon!


----------



## Chrislight (Sep 5, 2004)

Really really great stuff Simon - I like!


----------



## DKeenum (Sep 11, 2004)

Very nice! :D


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

simon, 

The beginning made me laugh! SO... I guess definitely a good thing! I really love the emotion/expression in the beginning. I really dig that style of music and moods. After listening to it for a bit, you wonder what heck the first part was for!  The ending was fantastic!

Heck.. I like all your stuff! Now i'll have to check out the trailer. 

/j


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 23, 2004)

http://images.overstock.com/f/102/3117/8h/www.overstock.com/images/products/L937681.jpg

Just kidding :D :wink:


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2004)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> http://images.overstock.com/f/102/3117/8h/www.overstock.com/images/products/L937681.jpg
> 
> Just kidding :D :wink:



Too funny! LOL


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

ok.. either says that you thought it was 'boring'... and you were falling asleep, or it was peaceful and you still fell asleep? 

/j


----------



## Simon Ravn (Sep 23, 2004)

lol


----------

